

Torrent rss feed aggregator - holiday project - pwmckenna
https://github.com/pwmckenna/feedmixalot

======
pwmckenna
It should be easy to slice and dice torrent rss feeds, and see other feeds
that people have created. These aggregate feeds should themselves be
consumable by feedmixalot so people can customize a feed that contains
everything they want. Smart feed filters are complex to the point of
irrelevance. Thoughts?

